

Search as a Local Shopping Portal - jenndox
http://jenndox.wordpress.com/2011/03/27/search-engines-are-local-shopping-portals/

======
zeynel1
" _This is an Irish company with little reach beyond Ireland and Great
Brittan, so I expected to see reviews from either of the countries they
supply. Instead I get American naval-gazers who haven’t ever seen or tried the
stuff pontificating on web forums about how they would never touch a thing
they don’t understand._ "

Is this because there were no discussions in Ireland about your search
subject; or is it because Google indexed only US discussions?

By the way the first result in Google is from Ireland:
[http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie...](http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Tritamyl+flour)

~~~
jenndox
I got different results from Ireland when I was there a month ago, so it has
to do with what indexed pages are shown to whom.

